# Activation Windows dans Bootcamp



## ramelvert (16 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Je crois me souvenir que la procédure d'installation de Bootcamp comprend le téléchargement de la version désirée de Windows + autre utilitaires sauvegardés sur une clé USB, clé qui servira ensuite à l'installation définitive.
Je suppose que la version de Windows téléchargée devra ensuite être activée avec sans doute achat d'une license. Or, je possède sur DVD une version authentique de Windows 10 avec sa clé d'activation.
Ma question est la suivante: pourrai-je utiliser ma version officielle sur DVD en lieu et place de celle téléchargée ? Si oui, comment faire ? Commencer par la copier sur la clé USB mentionnée plus haut où elle sera complétée par les utilitaires prévus ?
Merci à quiconque pourra m'éclairer.


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2018)

ramelvert a dit:


> Or, je possède sur DVD une version authentique de Windows 10 avec sa clé d'activation.
> Ma question est la suivante: pourrai-je utiliser ma version officielle sur DVD en lieu et place de celle téléchargée ?


Si ton Mac dont on ne connait rien possède un SuperDrive, ça devrait aller.


ramelvert a dit:


> Commencer par la copier sur la clé USB mentionnée plus haut où elle sera complétée par les utilitaires prévus ?


Une copie de tous les fichiers dans une clé USB ne servira à rien et en plus ça ne marchera pas.

Que te propose Assistant Boot Camp dans le menu de démarrage ? Peux-tu utiliser un fichier .iso ? Est-ce que ton modèle peut utiliser Windows 10 ?

Donc, une copie écran de /A propos ce Mac serait la bienvenue, de même que celle de Boot Camp. Pour transférer des images/photos, dans ta réponse tu fais un clic sur Transférer un fichier.


----------



## ramelvert (16 Septembre 2018)

ramelvert a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je crois me souvenir que la procédure d'installation de Bootcamp comprend le téléchargement de la version désirée de Windows + autre utilitaires sauvegardés sur une clé USB, clé qui servira ensuite à l'installation définitive.
> Je suppose que la version de Windows téléchargée devra ensuite être activée avec sans doute achat d'une license. Or, je possède sur DVD une version authentique de Windows 10 avec sa clé d'activation.
> Ma question est la suivante: pourrai-je utiliser ma version officielle sur DVD en lieu et place de celle téléchargée ? Si oui, comment faire ? Commencer par la copier sur la clé USB mentionnée plus haut où elle sera complétée par les utilitaires prévus ?
> Merci à quiconque pourra m'éclairer.





Locke a dit:


> Si ton Mac dont on ne connait rien possède un SuperDrive, ça devrait aller.
> 
> Une copie de tous les fichiers dans une clé USB ne servira à rien et en plus ça ne marchera pas.
> 
> ...




Merci pour ta réponse. Mon Mac est un MacBook Pro Rétina mi-2014. En fait, je n'ai pas encore tenté l'installation de Bootcamp, je préférais me renseigner avant toute tentative. J'ai un lecteur DVD externe Super Drive. 2 screen shots joints.


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2018)

Donc Assistant Boot Camp te proposera d'utiliser un fichier .iso. Par contre, il te faudra posséder une clé USB de 8 Go, voire que 4 Go, car Assistant Boot Camp demandera de télécharger les pilotes/drivers qui serviront en fin d'installation de Windows.

Tu as un SSD de 240 Go dont 137 sont occupés, Apple préconise un espace minimum pour Windows de 55 Go et moi je dis 60 Go. Dans ce cas de figure il ne restera plus que 77 Go de disponible pour macOS.

Petit complément du pourquoi un minimum de 55 Go...


> Windows et le dossier WinSxS
> 
> Sous Windows, ce ne sont pas nécessairement les applications qui prennent de la place, mais dans C:\Windows il y a un dossier WinSxS qui prend énormément de place... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2795190/fr
> 
> Sans faire grand chose et en utilisant Windows et quelques applications de base intégrées, on peut se retrouver très facilement avec 25 Go d'espace de pris sans avoir installé le moindre logiciel externe.


----------



## ramelvert (16 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Donc Assistant Boot Camp te proposera d'utiliser un fichier .iso. Par contre, il te faudra posséder une clé USB de 8 Go, voire que 4 Go, car Assistant Boot Camp demandera de télécharger les pilotes/drivers qui serviront en fin d'installation de Windows.
> 
> Tu as un SSD de 240 Go dont 137 sont occupés, Apple préconise un espace minimum pour Windows de 55 Go et moi je dis 60 Go. Dans ce cas de figure il ne restera plus que 77 Go de disponible pour macOS.
> 
> Petit complément du pourquoi un minimum de 55 Go...



Précieux conseils, merci beaucoup. Pour être vraiment à l'aise, je crois que je vais passer à un SSD d'environ 500 Go.


----------



## Nasta_24-27 (3 Février 2019)

Bonjour, je possède un Mac Book Pro mi 2012 d'une capacité de 1To, j'ai inutilement partitionné mon Disque SSD : Un de 900 go dans lequel il y a toute mes données et un autre de 100go qui ne me sert strictement a rien. Je voudrais donc suprimer la partie qui ne me à sert rien (celle de 100go), est ce que vous pouvez m'aider en m'indiquant comment il faut que je procède?

Pour que vous compreniez bien, j'aimerais en fait installer Windows 10 a l'aide de Assistant BootCamp mais au démarage de ce dernier, je ne peux cocher que 2 cases sur 3 (je ne peux pas cocher la case "installer ou supprimer windows 7 ou une version ultérieur").

Est ce que vous pouvez m'aider s'il vous plait? Merci par avance.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2019)

Bonsoir *Nasta
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2019)

Nasta_24-27 a dit:


> Bonjour, je possède un Mac Book Pro mi 2012





Nasta_24-27 a dit:


> Pour que vous compreniez bien, j'aimerais en fait installer Windows 10 a l'aide de Assistant BootCamp mais au démarage de ce dernier, je ne peux cocher que 2 cases sur 3 (je ne peux pas cocher la case "installer ou supprimer windows 7 ou une version ultérieur").


Officiellement pour l'installation de Windows 7, le protocole est le suivant... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...pour Windows 10... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...je t'invite à lire aussi ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------



## Nasta_24-27 (4 Février 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Big_Nasta               908.8 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              90.4 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Big_Nasta              +908.5 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 D85A4A86-E255-48A6-A2A7-02908F004A73
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

Voila macromaniac, merci pour ton temps, que dois-je faire ensuite? 

Merci aussi Locke, j'ai aussi une autre question, j'ai installé virtualbox (comme bootcamp ne marchait pas) --> Windows 10, pour ensuite installer un jeu (la bataille pour la terre du millieu 2) sauf qu'après quelques minutes tout a planté, et meme chose a chaque fois, j'en conclue donc que mon jeu est trop puissant pour virtualbox? Peut être que si j'installe windows 10 avec bootcamp, alors ca marchera.. 

Merci a vous deux


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2019)

Est-ce que tu veux : supprimer la partition n°*4* (volume *Sans titre*) > et récupérer son espace au volume *Big_Nasta* ?


----------



## Nasta_24-27 (4 Février 2019)

Yes!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack D85A4A86-E255-48A6-A2A7-02908F004A73 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime la partition *Sans titre* >* b)* récupère son espace au *CoreStorage* > à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > à son *Volume Logique Big_Nasta* > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage qui aura été retourné.


----------



## Nasta_24-27 (4 Février 2019)

Voila le resulta : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Big_Nasta               999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Big_Nasta              +999.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 D85A4A86-E255-48A6-A2A7-02908F004A73
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

Je pense que tout est terminé ? 
Merci beaucoup MacroManiac


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2019)

Problème résolu en effet !


----------



## Nasta_24-27 (4 Février 2019)

Ok super, merci beaucoup c'est très aimable à vous! 
Je me permet de vous poser une autre question, pour bootcamp, quand je partionne sur une clé usb, est ce que 16go va suffir? et est ce que vous penser que je vais pouvoir faire tourner mon jeu (LOTR2) avec bootcamp > windows 10 alors que mon mac possède un processeur : 2,5 GHz Intel Core i5 avec comme mémoire : 8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3 et comme carte graphique : intel HD Graphics 4000 1536 Mo 
Merci à vous


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2019)

Pour ces questions --> ce sera à *Locke* de te répondre. En ce qui me concerne > je n'utilise pas Windows.


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2019)

Nasta_24-27 a dit:


> Merci aussi Locke, j'ai aussi une autre question, j'ai installé virtualbox (comme bootcamp ne marchait pas) --> Windows 10, pour ensuite installer un jeu (la bataille pour la terre du millieu 2) sauf qu'après quelques minutes tout a planté, et meme chose a chaque fois, j'en conclue donc que mon jeu est trop puissant pour virtualbox? Peut être que si j'installe windows 10 avec bootcamp, alors ca marchera..


Le problème d'une machine virtuelle est que tout est une émulation, du processeur, à la mémoire en passant par la puce graphique. Par défaut, il vaut mieux éviter de jouer, tout sera d'une lenteur exaspérante ou plantera comme c'est ton cas.


Nasta_24-27 a dit:


> Je me permet de vous poser une autre question, pour bootcamp, quand je partionne sur une clé usb, est ce que 16go va suffir?


Que vas-tu faire avec cette clé USB ? Il serait intéressant de relancer Assistant Boot Camp puis de faire une copie écran de sa fenêtre, histoire de voir ce qui t'es proposé, à savoir s'il faut une clé USB, si tu peux utiliser un fichier .iso, etc. Pour insérer une photo/image, dans ta réponse tu fais un clic sur Transférer un fichier, tu sélectionnes ta ou tes photos, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse. Un simple clic dessus les agrandira dans le forum.


----------



## Nasta_24-27 (5 Février 2019)

Je sais pas trop a vrai dire, c'est que boot camp me demande une clé USB.. 
J'ai fait tout le processus, les 3 cases cochées ( dans bootcamp) > fichier iso windows 10 sélectionné, et avec une clé USB comme il me le demande, et tout le téléchargement se fait mais a la fin il me dit que c'est pas possible car il faut un fichier windows 8 au maximum.. 
Que puis-je faire? 
Merci pour votre réponse et votre temps.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

Nasta_24-27 a dit:


> J'ai fait tout le processus, les 3 cases cochées ( dans bootcamp) > fichier iso windows 10 sélectionné, et avec une clé USB comme il me le demande, et tout le téléchargement se fait mais a la fin il me dit que c'est pas possible car il faut un fichier windows 8 au maximum..


Tu as fait le téléchargement où ? Tu as lu tous les liens de ma réponse #8 et en particulier le dernier ?


Nasta_24-27 a dit:


> je possède un Mac Book Pro mi 2012


Tu sûr de l'année ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue ou avec le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
…tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu donnes le résultat.


----------

